# Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen



## Wulli (18. April 2005)

Moin Leute!

Ich muß mal nach Eurer Meinung und nach Euren Erfahrungen mit dem Thema Zurücksetzen von Dorschen fragen.

Als ich letzte Woche auf der Seebrücke Dahme war hatten sich zwei ältere Herren dazugestellt und auch geangelt. Als ich meine Dorsche, die unter 40cm waren immer wieder reingeschmissen habe, hat der eine gesagt, dass er das grundsätzlich nicht macht, weil die sowieso nicht überleben. Er nimmt grundsätzlich alle mit.

Also ich habe das bisher immer so gehalten:

Alle Fische mit Untermaß zurück.
Alle Fische zwischen 38 und 40 wurden zurückgesetzt, wenn sich der Haken gut entfernen lies und keine sichtbaren Verletzungen hinterlies.

Biem Bootsangeln ist das wieder was anderes. Wenn man die Fische aus großer Tiefe holt kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das die das nicht abkönnen.

Wie ist das denn nun Eurer Meinung nach. Überleben die kleinen Dorsche das ganze, oder nicht? Und wie haltet Ihr das mit dem zurücksetzen?

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Moin



> Wie ist das denn nun Eurer Meinung nach. Überleben die kleinen Dorsche das ganze, oder nicht? Und wie haltet Ihr das mit dem zurücksetzen?



Wenn nicht zu tief geschluckt, haben diese wohl `ne Chance, gehen natürlich zurück. Wenn zu tief, dann wird er abgeschlagen - Möwenfutter.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap so mach ich das auch....... #6  #h


----------



## Marcel1409 (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Das Problem an der Sache ist, laut Gesetz *"musst"* du alles was kein Maß hat zurücksetzen und alles was Maß hat *"muss"* waidgerecht getötet und verwertet werden.
Und wenn Oppa meint alles mitnehmen zu müssen, wünsche ich Ihm das er irgendwann mal kontrolliert wird. Das gibt nämlich ne richtige Lampe :q !!! Zumal ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann was man mit 20 cm - 30 cm großen Dorschen anfängt #d ...


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

löl Marcy.....Das ist mir auch gerade durch den Kopf gegangen....Was macht man mit solchen Dörschis????? :q:q:q


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

moin,
bei mir muss sich jeder lebensfähige dorsch, der kürzer als 50 cm ist, weiterhin selbst ernähren. wenn er untermaß hat und zu stark verletzt ist (z.B. im bauchbereich gehakt, was schon mal vorkommt...) wird er nach dem abschlagen möwenfutter.
in der ostsee oder am öresund  hatte ich bisher auch vom kutter (da ist man ja etwas weiter draußen) keinen, der aufgrund der tiefe so geschädigt war, dass er nicht weiterleben konnte.


bernd


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



> Was macht man mit solchen Dörschis?????



mist fällt mir jetzt nicht ein  , das _russische_ Wort für Fischsuppe


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

ucha heißt sie 

bernd


----------



## Agalatze (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> bei mir muss sich jeder lebensfähige dorsch, der kürzer als 50 cm ist, weiterhin selbst ernähren. wenn er untermaß hat und zu stark verletzt ist (z.B. im bauchbereich gehakt, was schon mal vorkommt...) wird er nach dem abschlagen möwenfutter.
> in der ostsee oder am öresund hatte ich bisher auch vom kutter (da ist man ja etwas weiter draußen) keinen, der aufgrund der tiefe so geschädigt war, dass er nicht weiterleben konnte.
> 
> ...


 

hallo bernd !
ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint,aber du bist hier im brandungsangel-thread !
wenn du alle fische unter 50 cm wieder schwimmen lässt, dann kommst du ja nur selten mit fisch nach hause.

ich persönlich kloppe alle kaputt was maß hat ! und meine verwandschaft bestätigt mir immer wieder das die kleineren oft besser schmecken.
was der oppa allerdings mit stichlingen um 20-30cm möchte weiss ich nicht. das finde ich etwas bekloppt. jeder sollte sich an die vorschriften halten.


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@Agalatze: uuuups, habe gar nicht geschaut, dass es bei den brandungsanglern ist. vom brandungsangeln habe ich wirklich null ahnung. bisher war ich da nur bewundernder zuschauer!!! ich angle vom boot aus.
ich meine, dass mein posting aber in der richtung verstanden werden soll, dass auch größere dorsche und auch aus tiefen bis 40 m den fang überstehen, dass man sie auch zurücksetzen kann. die meinung der herren auf der brücke in dahme ist nur ausrede...
mein grund für mein persönliches mitnehmmaß ist, dass meine familie, wenn es dorsch gibt, diesen nur als filet mag. und ab 50 aufwärts sind halt die filets schöner...

bernd


----------



## Agalatze (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

habe ich mir schon gedacht bernd !
in der brandung hat man ja leider selten so schöne fische.
auf dem boot rutschen mir die kleineren dorsche auch mal aus der hand :m


----------



## bootsangler-b (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

die sind aber auch glitschig...


----------



## Wulli (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich mir schon gedacht bernd !
> in der brandung hat man ja leider selten so schöne fische.
> auf dem boot rutschen mir die kleineren dorsche auch mal aus der hand :m


 
Stimmt Aga!#6 
Wenn ich mit dem Boot unterwegs bin und sich gute Fänge abzeichnen, dann fallen auf jeden Fall die kleineren von den Großen auch wieder rein. Ich meine eben auch dass ich lieber einmal mehr angeln fahre. D.h. ich nehme lieber weniger mit und release die 40er wieder. Aus den größeren lässt sich eh besser Filet schneiden.
Beim Brandungs- und Brückenangeln kann das, jeh nach Fang, anders sein. Da nehme ich eigentlich alles mit was an die 40 rangeht.

Grundsätzlich stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Überleben die Fische das und Oppa hat wirklich nur eine Ausrede gehabt um seine Nemos einzupacken, oder schwimmen die meisten Tierchen danach Kieloben an den Strand? Hat dazu jemand eine verlässliche Aussage? Dann würde es ja ach keinen Sinn machen die 38-40er wieder zurückzusetzen.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Rosi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Die Filets aus den 38gern passen dafür ganz in die Pfanne. Ich habe hier Kollegen die nur schleppen. In der Büroküche liegen manchmal schöne Exemplare, aber die Filets aus den Kleinen, die nimmt der Cheff für sich mit, weil die besser schmecken.

Wenn so ein Dörschli mit Schwung über das Geländer der Seebrücke fliegt, ist er total benommen. Den kannst du nicht lebendig zurücksetzen. Und wenn da gerade eine Dublette war, kann das schon mal passieren. 
Jedenfalls setze ich die Kleinen immer zurück. Dorsche können  eine Menge ab. Ich hatte neulich einen ohne Nase. Auch mit gespaltenem Unterkiefer und einäugig oder mit dicken Haken im Maul...
Bei Plattfisch ist das schon eine Kunst, den Handtellergroßen einen Haken aus dem Schlund zu operieren. Wenn das Mäulchen nicht weiter auf geht, was dann??


----------



## Waldi (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Gerade maßige Dorsche sind sehr gut zum Räuchern (im Ganzen), Filet ist wirklich erst ab über 50 cm sinnvoll. Ich habe an der Knock schon sehr viele Nemos zurückgesetzt, und wenn die so schnell eingehen würden wie behauptet wird, hätte ich bestimmt den einen oder anderen mit der Flut und Bauch oben am Strand gesehen. Ich glaube wohl es lohnt sich die Lütten zurückzulassen, so empfindlich sind die gar nicht. Man sollte sich einfach an die bestehenden Regeln halten, das paßt schon.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Plünnfischer (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Moin,
Ihr könnt den Brückenopi ja zu einem euer nächsten Brandungsangelcups einladen,da kann er dann die untermaßigen verendeten Dorschbabys Eimerweise abtransportieren,ohne schlechtes Gewissen.Strandgut sammeln ist ja nicht strafbar,und am nächsten Tag brauchen unwissende Spaziergänger nicht mehr bei der Fischereibehörde anzurufen um ein vermeindliches Fischsterben zu melden.
Petri
Marco


----------



## Agalatze (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@ plünnfischer
da hast du völlig recht. die meissten fische verenden leider. denn wenn die kleinen da sind, dann sind sie oft in massen da-und das bedeutet sie schlucken die haken extrem tief,weil sie aus futterneid zuerst nahrung aufnehmen wollen und das so schnell wie möglich.
die fische die vorne an den haken sitzen haben,die werden wohl überleben,nur mal ganz im ernst-wieviele oder besser gesagt wie wenig sind das ???


----------



## theactor (18. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

HI,

deswegen finde ich das Spinnfischen auf Dorsch auch so mehrfach positiv: erstens macht es an der Spinne einfach mehr Spaß und zweitens sind die Fische zu 90% "überlebensfähig" gehakt. Nur wirklich selten habe ich einen Fisch, der tief geschluckt hat.
Und wer einen Dorsch abschlägt, weil er meint, dass er die kleinen Wunden am Maul nicht überleben könnte lügt sich selbst schlicht die Kühltruhe voll.

 |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@ theactor

das ist DEINE meinung. ich zum beispiel kann wirklich garnicht nachvollziehen wieso das spinnfischen mehr spaß bringen soll !!!! für dich mag das stimmen aber bei mir zum beispiel sieht das ganz anders aus. für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als in der brandung zu stehen. jeder hat halt andere ansichten und vorlieben. aber sollen wir deshalb das angeln sein lassen ??? ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Das glaub ich auch nicht #d , bin ganz deiner Meinung Aga #6 !!!


----------



## Doggy (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Also von Ostseedorschen hab ich keine Ahnung aber wenn ich in Ijmuiden nen Dorsch-Baby durch die Steinpackung nach oben schaukeln muss dann ist der platt...


----------



## petipet (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Vorweg: Bin ne Binnenland-Landratte und mehr wie 6 Wochen Ostseeküste sind meißt nicht drin. Also alles andere wie ein Küstencrack.

Für den nächsten Fehmarn-Urlaub habe ich mir vorgenommen, beim Brandungsangeln-Nachts, die Widerhaken an den Hakenschenkel zu kneifen, um schneller die "Halbstarken" abhaken zu können. 
Bestimmt werde ich so den einen oder anderen 50er Dorsch verlieren, stelle mir aber vor - dass so - einige kleine Dorsche nicht verludern.
Als Nebeneffekt stelle ich mir vor, dass ich mir einige Prockelei und Operationen erspare und ich meine Montagen schneller auswerfen kann.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				petipet schrieb:
			
		

> Für den nächsten Fehmarn-Urlaub habe ich mir vorgenommen, beim Brandungsangeln-Nachts, die Widerhaken an den Hakenschenkel zu kneifen, um schneller die "Halbstarken" abhaken zu können.



Die Logik rall ich nicht wirklich #d . Was haben die Wiederhaken am Schenkel mit schneller abhaken zu tun |kopfkrat ...


----------



## MichaelB (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Moin,

der Actore will damit zum Ausdruck bringen, daß er 

a) nicht stillsitzen kann, 
b) nicht werfen kann und 
c) so eine 4.20m Männer-Angel eh nix für seine zarten Künstlerfingerz ist  
Wenn das Brandungsangeln nicht so geiiil wäre, würde ich ihm nach meinen letzten Ergebnissen aber Recht geben |uhoh: 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## petipet (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@Marcel1409,

ist wie ein Schonhaken (die gibt es als Vorfach auch fertiggebunden in gängigen größen - in DK werden die beim Forellenfischen mit Wurmköder schon mal eingesetzt - schont halt den Fisch vor groben Verletzungen beim Hakenlösen, also ein Haken ohne Widerhaken.)
Schneller und schonender geht das Abhaken auf jeden Fall. Nachteil: Man wird den einen oder anderen Fisch verlieren. 

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Is alles richtig was du geschrieben hast, aber du meintest eben das du die Wiederhaken am *"Schenkel"* platt machen wolltest. Uns nicht den unter der Hakenspitze #4 ...


----------



## petipet (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Hallo Marcel,|wavey: 

genau so mein ich das. Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## elefant (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Alles untermaßige kommt wieder zurück...
Aber in Herbst hatte ich so meine Zweifel,ob es sinnvoll ist!
Wenn ich mal schnell losgehe um neue Montagen zu testen und eine Fischmahlzeit für den nächsten Tag zu angeln und 12 Stück von knapp unter Maß "release"(für mich sind mind.75% davon tot),nur um 4-5 knapp maßige(die für uns Zwei ausreichen) zu verwerten,wäre dem Bestand sicherlich mehr gedient,wenn ich nach 5Dorschen,von denen eben 3 knapp unter Maß gewesen wären Schluß gemacht hätte!
Ich hatte eben oft das Glück(?) und wohl so einen Schwarm erwischt,die recht eng um das Schonmaß waren und fühlte mich irgendwie nicht wohl,wegen nur 2cm viele Fische verludern zu lassen,die in der Pfanne für mich ausreichend gewesen wären.


----------



## Waldi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Es ist ja aber für den Bestand auch nicht das Gleiche ob man Fische entnimmt oder diese Fische zurückgesetzt werden, auch wenn sie dann sterben oder leichte Beute für andere Freßfeinde sind.


----------



## theactor (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

HI,

@Aga: natürlich ist das _meine _ Meinung. Ist doch klar, irgendwie?
Warum so empfindlich? #c 
Ich habe ja auch niemanden hier vom Brandungsangeln "abbringen" wollen - warum auch? Ich kann es in Zukunft aber gerne mit einigen "nach meiner Meinung" und "für mich" verdeutlichen...
Herr B. hat das (des Augenzwinkerns mächtig) recht treffend zusammengefasst... :g 

 |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@ theactor
sorry dass das jetzt so komisch von mir rüberkam, aber ich wollte eigentlich nur von unser brandungsangel-geilheit zitieren. sollte kein angriff sein. jeder hat halt seine vorlieben und das finde ich super !!!!


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Ich finde, man kann beides verbinden. 2 Ruten auf Grund, an die Dritte kommt ein Blinker. Vor Sonnenuntergang läuft eh nicht so viel, da schau ich immer mal rüber auf die Rutenspitzen und schmeiß gemütlich den Blinker. Wenn es dunkel ist, kommt an die Spinnrute ein Meeresvorfach, oder ich bau sie auseinander. ( wirft ja nur max mit 80g)

Ich muß immer sehen wann der Blinker auftrifft, nachts komme ich damit nicht klar. Können Dorsche nachts geblinkert werden? ( ohne Vollmond )

Die kleinen Dorsche verletzen sich mit dem Blinker mehr als mit einem Haken. Auch wenn der Haken ( vom Vorfach) tief sitzt, hat der Dorsch so ein großes Maul, daß ich den bequem mit einem Hakenlöser entfernen kann,  ohne größere Wunden zu hinterlassen. Bei Platten ist das anders, weil die das Maul nicht weit aufmachen können.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß immer sehen wann der Blinker auftrifft, nachts komme ich damit nicht klar. Können Dorsche nachts geblinkert werden? ( ohne Vollmond )



Das funtz #6 , aber im dunkeln hab ich mit Wobbler (Gladsax/Spöket/etc) bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Mit der Fliege gehts auch im dunkeln...

P.S. Dürft Ihr mit drei Ruten fischen an der Ostsee?


----------



## The_Duke (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Mal ein kurzes Erlebnis von letzter Woche Dienstag auf der Seebrücke von Grömitz geschildert....

Um 18 Uhr wollte ich los zum Fischen, suchte die Wattis aber vergeblich im Kühlschrank...um sie dann als Matsch im Auto zu finden, wo ich sie Montag drin vergessen hatte  :r  Kalle in Neustadt war schon dicht  #c Dann halt mit Spinnrute probieren! 
Um 18:45 war ich auf der Brücke und bereits der zweite Wurf mit nem rot/schwarzen 21g-Hansen  brachte nen 38er, den ich wieder schonend zurücksetzte (sauber in der Lippe gehakt), da ich erst ab 40cm den Knüppel benutze. Ich stand auf der unteren Plattform, als ich von oben angeschnautzt wurde! 4 Luftschnapper und einer maulte mich als Tierquäler an, da der Fisch sowieso sterben würde.
Ich erklärte geduldig und freundlich, daß dem nicht so sei und ich per Gesetz zum Zurücksetzen verpflichtet sei, worauf mich der Typ unfreundlich auf die vielen toten Dorsche links neben der Brücke aufmerksam machte und ich nicht so nen Mist erzählen soll.
Ich schaute also dort ins Wasser und sah mindestens 30 tote Dorsche und auch Platte am Pfeiler auf Grund liegen...schöner Mist!
Beim genauen Hinsehen sah ich, daß dort ein Netz am Pfeiler hing und darin die toten Fische. Es musste sich irgenwie losgerissen haben oder durch ein Boot gekappt worden sein, da links der Brücke auch Netzbojen zu sehen waren.
Ich holte den unfreundlichen Typen zu mir runter und zeigte ihm, was Sache war...worauf er nur ein "Trotzden ne Sauerei Fische wieder zurück zu setzen" und sich mit seinem Publikum wieder trollte. Was solls...nur nicht aufregen!
Ich fing an diesem Abend insgesamt 15 Dorsche innerhalb 2 Stunden, wovon 9 über 40cm waren und der Größte 48cm hatte...
Auf dem Rückweg traf ich beim DLRG-Häuschen nen älteren Angler, dem ich vom Netz und dem Vorfall erzählte, worauf er meinte, daß er sich drum kümmern würde...zwei Tage später war der Friedhof verschwunden....


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Glückwunsch zu deinen schönen Fischen und  #r  das du rühig geblieben bist bei diesem Spinner. Von nichts ne Ahnung und immer schön das Maul aufreissen. Ich und meine Dad hatten das auch mal in Dazendorf als zwei Spatziergänder an uns vorbei gingen und ich sowas wie "die scheiss Tierquäler sind schon wieder da" hörte. Ich hab mich nur umgedreht aber sie gingen weiter als wenn nichts gewesen wäre. Scheiss drauf dachte ich und kurbelte fleissig weiter Scheiben. Nach ner Stunde kamen die beiden wieder und was macht die Tussi? Sie meinte uns das gleiche nochmal an den Kopf werfen zu müssen. Ich habs dann auch runtergeschluck was ich Iht sagen wollte :e .

Es gibt schon viele solcher Spinner, die zu Hause anscheind nichts zu lachen haben und Ihren Frst versuchen jemand anders aufzuladen.


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

So ist das Marcel, die Alte hatte sich warscheinlich gerade über ihren Alten geärgert. Ich denke dann fast immer an die Eiche und die Sau. 
Wir dürfen mit 3 Handangeln, die ständig beaufsichtigt sind.

Woran merkst du, wenn der Gladsax aufs Wasser trifft? Ich habe immer Angst der hakelt sich am Grund fest, wenn ich ihn nicht sofort bewege. Mit der Wasserkante ist das auch so eine Sache. Die Wobbler kann man ja noch ganz gut über die Steine ziehen, der Blinker sinkt und ist fest.


----------



## Marcel1409 (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Also merken tust du es wenn er aufs Wasser fällt, wenn die Schnur nicht weiter von der Rolle zieht |znaika: . Und das führen ist reine Gefühlssache :q .
Einfach mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

Naja, wenn er keine Schnur mehr nimmt, ist er schon auf Grund. Das wollte ich vermeiden.
Du meinst Augen zu, einen alten Blinker nehmen und los.  Gute Idee, morgen Abend, wenn nicht so starker Ostwind ist.


----------



## petipet (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn er keine Schnur mehr nimmt, ist er schon auf Grund. Das wollte ich vermeiden.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> @ Rosi,
> ...


----------



## Rosi (19. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@ Petipet 
Der Hansen 16g sinkt schneller als der Gladsax 16g. Wenn an der Wasserkante kleinere Steine liegen, ist der sofort fest. Der Wobbler nicht, den kannst du rüberziehen. Wenn du merkst, das er aufliegt, ist es aber schon zu spät. Ich muß es vorher sehen, vor der Grundberührung. Das ist nachts schwierig oder?

Oh, Entschuldigung, wir sind vom Thema abgekommen...


----------



## theactor (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

HI,



> jeder hat halt seine vorlieben und das finde ich super


Ich auch  #6  #6 

@Rosi: nachts Blinkern/Wobbeln ist tatsächlich nicht immer ganz leicht.
Aber wenn die Schnur nicht mehr "abrollt" und Du schnell den Bügel umklappst und ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen machst, sollte eigentlich nichts passieren.
ICh bin auch kein Gladsaxfan, umso begeisterter fische ich den Spöket. Der hat sehr lange Absinkphasen und kann daher auch schön langsam und mit Spinnstopps geführt werden (geht auch mit dem Kinetec Salty wunderbar!) Wenn es auf Dorsch geht lasse ich ihn nach dem Auftreffen auf der Wasseroberfläche sogar noch einige Sekunden absinken, um möglichst bodennah zu fischen.
Zwar kann ich die allermeisten Dorsche auch mit Drilling sauber abhaken, aber wer ganz sicher sein will kann auch einen kurzschenkligen Einzelhaken an zweitem Sprengring benutzen. Das ist dann endgültig eine saubere Lösung  #6 

@Duke: cool, dass Du selbiges geblieben bist! Ich habe mit "deutschen Motzopas" so meine Schwierigkeiten  |krach: 

 #h


----------



## petipet (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@Rosi,

ich verstehe schon - (glaub ich) - was du meinst. Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber auch an der Rute. Ich fische beim Me-Fo-Fischen, oder ehrlicherweise gesagt auf Dorsch - so viele Me-Fos habe ich noch nicht gefangen - mit eine sehr weichen, kurzen Rute mit Mittelaktion. Shimano Technium 2.70. - 10-30g Wurfgewicht.
Das Absinken eines Hansen-Flash spüre ich sofort, wobei ein Gladsax ein schwammiges Gefühl bei mir hinterläßt, wenn ich den nicht konsequent schnell einhole.
Vielleicht ist auch alles Quatsch, was ich hier verbreite. Die meisten Küstendorsche fing ich eben auf H.F. Dabei spielt bei mir sicher auch son bischen Aberglaube mit.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## Waldi (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@ The Duke,
schön das Du bei diesen Luftschnappern rühig geblieben bist, ist oft nicht einfach solchen Vorverurteilern zu begegnen.
Leider haben Fischstäbchen und Schlemmerfilets in der Supermarktkühltruhe keine schönen Glubschaugen, dann würden diese Leute wohl eher begreifen.....


----------



## Micky (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				Waldi schrieb:
			
		

> Leider haben Fischstäbchen und Schlemmerfilets in der Supermarktkühltruhe keine schönen Glubschaugen, dann würden diese Leute wohl eher begreifen.....


 Klugschnacker und Dummschwätzer wird es immer geben, aber das sind auch grundsätzlich solche Leute, die im Supermarkt den Klotzfisch von Iglu im Wagen haben.
Mit der Grillhure haben wir unseren "Peacemaker" immer dabei, der für solche Leute immer ne passende Antwort parat hat, auch wenn man das eine oder andere mal sehr gerne zu drastischeren Mitteln greifen möchte (und auch eigentlich müsste)....


----------



## vanboyd (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*

@micky


peacemaker? ... ähh, was oder wen genau meinst du damit?|kopfkrat 
ich kenne nähmlich peacemaker, wo dann ziemlich peace ist mit dem beTROFFENEN...

(übrigens ein seeehr schöner colt...|rolleyes )

hab dich eigentlich für einen netten menschen gehalten...|kopfkrat :m


----------



## Micky (20. April 2005)

*AW: Eure Meinung zum Thema Zurücksetzen*



			
				vanboyd schrieb:
			
		

> peacemaker? ... ähh, was oder wen genau meinst du damit?|kopfkrat ich kenne nähmlich peacemaker, wo dann ziemlich peace ist mit dem beTROFFENEN... (übrigens ein seeehr schöner colt...|rolleyes )
> hab dich eigentlich für einen netten menschen gehalten...|kopfkrat :m


Unsere Grillhure (auch Morten genannt) ist unser *verbaler* "Peacemaker". 

Bevor eine Situation körperlich eskaliert, schubsen wir die leute eh immer von der Brücke !!!





 <-- natürlich nur ein Scherz !!! :q


----------

